# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  رسالة إلى "كل من تدعي تحفيظ القرآن"،،،

## @مريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
رسالة إلى "كل من تدعي تحفيظ القرآن"،،،
تحية طيبة و بعد،،،
إمرأة مسلمة حاصلة على شهادة بكالريوس لتخصص بعيد جداً عن التخصصات المتعلقة بالدراسات الإسلامية و اللغة العربية،،، قررت أختنا الكريمة ممارسة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم، و مساعدة النساء الكبيرات في السن على تعلم الكتابة و القراءة، مقابل مبلغ من المال تحدده النساء المستهدفات،،،
والدتي حفظها الله كانت من ضمن الراغبات في حفظ القرآن و تعلم الكتابة و القراءة،،، أحياناً يصعب على والدتي قراءة كلمة أو كتابتها فتستعين بي،،، تفاجئت :6:  أنه أختنا الكريمة تعلم والدتي كتابة الكلمات بطريقة غير صحيحة (مثال: دائماً تتجاهل النقطتين فوق التاء المربوطة، و أحياناً تكتب لها كلمات عامية بلهجتها :33: )،،،
لا تعليق :26: ،،،
فقط :28:  اتق الله يا من تدعيين تحفيظ القرآن،،، و إذا كنتي غير مؤهلة لهذه العملية فلا تقدمي عليها،،،
 :2: و أسأل الله لنا و لكم التوفيق و السداد في الدنيا و الآخرة،،،

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## يارب الجنة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

وايد من هالنوعيه الله يهدينا و يهديهن 
ما اعرف شو همهن ..! 
تحفيظ القران ليست مهنه يا خواتي تحفيظ القرآن صدقه جاريه عنكم ... 
وانا شخصيا جربت محفظات ٢ الاولى تقول انا حافظة القرآن كامله و هيه ما تضبط احكام التجويد و تغلط في بعض الكلمات ما تقراهن صح و اتفقت مع ثانيه زينه بس ما اطبق الاحكام 

يعني بالمختصر اللي اييون البيت لازم تتعاملون معاهن و فقققط اللي في مراكز التحفيظ هن الكفئ و تأمنين ع نفسج او عيالج او امج أنكم بتتقنون قرآءة القرآن نطقا و تجويدا

----------


## محفظة قران

ردي علي كلامكن ان الشهاده لابد ان يتم النظر فيها ولا بد من المحفظه ان يكون معها شهادات اثبات لزلك لان فعلا في ناس اصلا مشحافظه وبتدرس كده وخلاص بس الاجازه من الاوقاف هيا الفيصل في الحكم وغير كده ممكن تكون المحفظه معاها اجازه من الاوقاف ومهندهاش وقت تشتغل فتره صباحيه عشان كده تلجا الي التحفيظ في البيوت ومش عيب هيا بتفيد وبتسفيد كل انسان له ظروفه ولا ايه يجماعه

----------


## @مريم

> يعني بالمختصر اللي اييون البيت لازم تتعاملون معاهن و فقققط اللي في مراكز التحفيظ هن الكفئ و تأمنين ع نفسج او عيالج او امج أنكم بتتقنون قرآءة القرآن نطقا و تجويدا

----------


## ليندااااا

الله المستعان

----------


## @مريم

> ردي علي كلامكن ان الشهاده لابد ان يتم النظر فيها ولا بد من المحفظه ان يكون معها شهادات اثبات لزلك لان فعلا في ناس اصلا مشحافظه وبتدرس كده وخلاص بس الاجازه من الاوقاف هيا الفيصل في الحكم وغير كده ممكن تكون المحفظه معاها اجازه من الاوقاف ومهندهاش وقت تشتغل فتره صباحيه عشان كده تلجا الي التحفيظ في البيوت ومش عيب هيا بتفيد وبتسفيد كل انسان له ظروفه ولا ايه يجماعه


أنصح المستهدفات من النساء التأكد من وجود تصريح من "الهيئة العامة للشؤون الإسلامية و الأوقاف_الإمارات العربية المتحدة" لممارسة تحفيظ القرآن في الدولة، عند المدعية بأنها محفظة قرآن... 
لأن هذا كلام الله، و من أراد أن يتعلمه يعتمد على ناس موثوق فيهم...
و الله الموفق لما يحبه و يرضاه :31:

----------


## محفظة قران

مهو طبعا من الاوقاف الامارات العربيه هيكون منين يعنى؟

----------


## نورهان عبدو

الله يهديم يا رب و يعفو عليهم

----------


## شمسة المرر

نعم التصريح مهم ، لله الحمد محفظ 
ولدي معه فوق التصريح 
تزكيه ولله الحمد

----------

